# Installing stone veneer with TV over fireplace?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Install a 2x? the size needed to install the bracket, paint it black to match the bracket and stone around it. Save enough stone to fill the space if you want later.


----------



## skktracy (Jul 22, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> Install a 2x? the size needed to install the bracket, paint it black to match the bracket and stone around it. Save enough stone to fill the space if you want later.


Thanks...that's an idea I hadn't thought of. Just wondering now if the tv would stick out too far if I don't recess it somewhat into the stone. Trying to avoid the tv from being further out that the mantel. 

Like I said, pros and cons I guess.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

There you go.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> View attachment 646414
> 
> 
> There you go.


That seems a little high, (although I guess it depends on how far back you plan to sit.) Is it hard on the neck?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't Jared Goff get traded to the Lions?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Electronics typically do not like the heat from a fire place. I ruined a TV that way.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know if you can see it but I filled the fireplace with black broken glass and added Candles. It no longer functions as Fireplace. And it isn't too high, we're watching it daily. It is also tilted down some 5 degrees or so.
Had it like this since 2016 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Inwould put blocking in the wall ... maybe just a piece of 1/2” ply ... then install the stones as if there was not going to be a tv. When you install the tv mount, try to run the screws through the mortar joints.


----------

